# Couples Shoot on Memorial Day



## rbjrphoto (Jun 2, 2016)

Kelly and Scott wanted a classic 50's vibe.  I had scheduled a cafe for the venue but the owner no showed.  We moved the shoot to a near by park with a white ish covered bridge.  I used the bridge for fill light.
www.rbjr-photography.com


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

I kinda dig the B&W frame, very 50's movie like. The broken light on the faces in the other frames kind of distract me too much, the poses and compositions are nice though.


----------



## rbjrphoto (Jun 2, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I kinda dig the B&W frame, very 50's movie like. The broken light on the faces in the other frames kind of distract me too much, the poses and compositions are nice though.


Thank you very much.  A speed light on this bridge would of been great for sure.  I will be going back and setting up a soft box with a senior.  Unfortunately about 30 feet away from us there were some homeless gentlemen spray painting what I can only gather was a stolen bicycle.  It's funny where a shoot can take you.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

Another note, on the two color shots you have quite a bit of green CA going on. That's easily correctable in LR or other software.


----------



## johan65ZA (Jun 3, 2016)

Absolute love the BW one. The last one if she moved to camera left 5 cm that sun streak would have maybe not there. Still like the ideas very much


----------



## rbjrphoto (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you. I was monkeying with saturation before exportin


----------



## rbjrphoto (Jun 3, 2016)

So... Upon further inspect of my shots. I got one without a light streak and I think he has a non serial killer look in this one! Straight from lightroom

www.rbjr-photography.com


----------



## johan65ZA (Jun 4, 2016)

Thats a stunner..


----------



## Murray Bloom (Jun 5, 2016)

For me, this view has a strange mother-son vibe which isn't present in the first two shots where the guy looks much more mature.


----------

